# Solved: Photos missing from SD card



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Just returned from a motorcycle trip down the Natchez Trace Parkway. Hundreds of photos taken along the way. Now I find that I only have 137 photos on the card.  I never received any notification or hint that there was a problem. The camera functioned as normal all the way down and back. 

I have put the card in my computer and it only indicates 137 photos.
I have put the card in my iPad2 and it also only finds 137 photos.
The card (PNY Optima 8GB) shows properties of 630MB used and 6.58GB free, so there was and is plenty of space on the card.

I put another card into the camera (Nikon S6000) when I discovered the missing photos and the camera is working normally.
I have copied all 137 of the photos to two separate HD's. 

Is there something that I can try to see if the other photos are somehow hidden on the card? I want to format the card and see if it will accept any data in case the card is bad, but I'll wait a while and see if anyone has any suggestions that may salvage the missing photos.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

One free program you could try is Convar Smart Recovery.
http://www.pcinspector.de/SmartRecovery/info.htm?po=1&language=1

EDIT: This might be a dumb question, but is there any chance you might have swapped memory cards somewhere along the way?


----------



## imagine1988 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, 
i have a similar problem. I try a lot of things and program, but nothing was useful. So i decide to send my sd card to a German center. They are very fast and professional. They found all my photo and they are very important for me. It has also a good price. See theis web-site: http://recoverfab.com.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

No, cards were not changed until I took the card out to view the photos. That's when I discovered that (estimate) more than half of the photos taken were not there.
Edit: I don't think that the recovery software will work (I'll D/L and try it) because nothing was or has been deleted from the card to this point. It is as though the camera just stopped saving to the card as the pictures were snapped.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently the PC Inspector Smart Recovery does not work with Windows 7.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

alwrmc said:


> Apparently the PC Inspector Smart Recovery does not work with Windows 7.


Ooops Sorry about that. Still use it once in a while on a desktop running Windows XP and never noticed that it is not compatible with Vista or Windows 7.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I D/L'd AMREV Photo Recovery trial version, ran it and it took about 42 minutes to scan the 8GB card. It found 435 photos which included the photos that were already available to me. I purchased the full version ($25) and managed to recover about 30 of the "lost" photos that were usable. The rest were garbled and messed up beyond use. Some of the "bad" photos would show up normal in a thumbnail preview but when I loaded them in Adobe or Windows they showed up as a completely different photo, badly garbled, in thin slices overlapping each other, as a 2-4KB thumbnail, or practically all solid red.


----------

